# Women in management position



## carlexita (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi,

I am a experienced proffesional woman in automotive field and i would like to relocate to Dubai together with my familly. Is it my impression or it is quite difficult to obtain a management position as a woman in UAE? I am actually a manager at my current job, I have experience in the field and I want more... From my job research I noticed that top positions are less accesible to women. Is this true?

I am planning to come with husband (hairstylist) and doughter (6 mths old). In case I will succeed, is it possible for me to sponsor his visa?

Thanks in advance for the help...i am very confused about this male/female rules ...


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

carlexita said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a experienced proffesional woman in automotive field and i would like to relocate to Dubai together with my familly. Is it my impression or it is quite difficult to obtain a management position as a woman in UAE? I am actually a manager at my current job, I have experience in the field and I want more... From my job research I noticed that top positions are less accesible to women. Is this true?
> 
> ...


Good luck!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

There are plenty of women in management roles here.

My project director is a woman, we have a woman construction manager (and this is in the male dominated construction industry), my wife is an asset manager for the financial centre.

So not as rare as you believe


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

In order to sponsor your husband you'll need to earn 10/12k AED a month (I forget which amount), have an attested villa/apartment rental contract and a million other bits of paper. Someone posted lots of information on her experience of this only a month or 2 back, so maybe do a search on the forum.

Also, I believe your husband wouldn't be able to work on a visa sponsored by you. If/once he got a job, you would need to cancel his sponsorship and he get a new one via his employer.

Loads of information that will be useful to you in the sticky threads at the top of the home page of the Dubai forum.

Good luck...


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

m1key said:


> Also, I believe your husband wouldn't be able to work on a visa sponsored by you. If/once he got a job, you would need to cancel his sponsorship and he get a new one via his employer.


Just wanted to add, that he can work part-time while on your sponsorship, just need an NOC (no objection certificate) from you. Full time employment, its like m1key said...


----------



## carlexita (Sep 9, 2012)

Thank you all for your kind answers. I am still job hunting, it is still very difficult for me to find something suitble for my experience. As i see the job sites are not a very helpfull, not even recruiting agencies. The only thing that works seems to be Linkedin. Still, not an easy job.

So basically i can have my husband and daugher here on sponsorship and after he gets a job (which is a lot easier for him to do) he will be sponsored by his actual employer, right?

Has any of you used a recruitment agency? Is there a particular one i should approach? up to now none worked for me.

thanks a lot!


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

I've just moved here last week into a a management position automotive actually, my visa in in progress, I can sponsor my son however it's not guaranteed that I can sponsor my husband I've been told we apply and see... So for now as he's European then it's a visit visa and worse case doing a drive to Oman border ever month to drive back and get another 30 days until he gets a visa with his own job when he gets one!

Good luck x


----------



## carlexita (Sep 9, 2012)

thanks Zovi, 

i have read your story through the forums  Nice! Did you start working yet? How is it? Is it difficult with women in automotive in Dubai?

I am still looking for a job, any hint?

I have a daughter and i believe 31 is your age too. See how many things in common? 

Any adive you can give me it would be so much appreciated. 

Thank you!


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

carlexita said:


> thanks Zovi,
> 
> i have read your story through the forums  Nice! Did you start working yet? How is it? Is it difficult with women in automotive in Dubai?
> 
> ...


I was found by linked in Aspiriti recruitment they advertise on gulf talent 

Yes I'm 31 

I work for a European brand so I don't see being any problem with me being women everyone really nice!

Good luck


----------



## suzimack (Nov 29, 2011)

Zovi

Who told you it wasn't guaranteed you could sponsor your husband? Far as I know, as long as you earn enough, all your dependants are treated the same....so if you can sponsor your son you can sponsor your husband. Be prepared for lots of documentation!!!!


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

suzimack said:


> Zovi
> 
> Who told you it wasn't guaranteed you could sponsor your husband? Far as I know, as long as you earn enough, all your dependants are treated the same....so if you can sponsor your son you can sponsor your husband. Be prepared for lots of documentation!!!!


My work told me


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

zovi said:


> I've just moved here last week into a a management position automotive actually, my visa in in progress, I can sponsor my son however it's not guaranteed that I can sponsor my husband I've been told we apply and see... So for now as he's European then it's a visit visa and worse case doing a drive to Oman border ever month to drive back and get another 30 days until he gets a visa with his own job when he gets one!
> 
> Good luck x


You should get the visa for Hubby, just lots of paperwork. Your Hubby will get a 10 day grace on his visit visa, so you can do the Hatta run every 39/40 days. You can also do the run north of RAK. It is further, but if you got bored of Hatta and wanted a visit to RAK


----------

